# TIME range 2013



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone else seen new TIME range for 2013.They look impressive. ZXRS now tops the range.VRS Fluidity now with option of separate seatpost as well as integrated.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, do you have a link?


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

I googled Time ZXRS 2013. You will find several links.New clothing range looks good.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Meh. I own the RXR, NXR, and Worldstar. I see nothing here worth the upgrade, and I consider myself a Time fan.

I hear 2014 will bring some changes. Frankly, the Worldstar is the best Time bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool, but visually it seems like the biggest difference is smoothing out some of the sharp edges like on the downtube (RXRS sharper, ZXRS smoother). It seems like the ride qualities wouldn't change a bunch tho? Still, very nice looking frames!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Noticed Anthony Delaplace (Saur-Sojasun) riding the ZXRS in the breakaway during stage 4 of the Tour. The bike mfrs must also like the TV coverage of the breakaways, as there was plenty of closeups of the rider's bikes.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

In comparison to the RXRS, The ZXrs is 3 piece multicoque construction, has +45% frontal torsional rigidity, +17% BB rigidity, +18% tubing size, +10% pedaling rigidity with POWERLINK chainstays, integrated brake cable routing, full carbon headset bearing seats, UCI homologation, compatible with both Campag and Shimano electric groups


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

PaxRomana said:


> Meh. I own the RXR, NXR, and Worldstar. I see nothing here worth the upgrade, and I consider myself a Time fan.
> 
> I hear 2014 will bring some changes. Frankly, the Worldstar is the best Time bike I have ever ridden.


I agree with your opinion about the Woldstar. 
I owned a RXR and have owned a Proteam and a Helix, and wish I bought a Worldstar before it was discontinued.....


----------

